# Tankless not a good option for northern states?



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a lot of customers asking me about tankless waterheaters. They are not popular around here, atleast not yet. I have no experience with them, so I asked the heat sales guy at the plumbing supply for feedback. He says few plumbers install them in northern states with cold ground water, they just don't keep up with the demand. Any northern plumbers install these on a regular basis? Thanks for your opinions


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've installed quite a few of them here in northern Illinois, including one in my sister's house, with no problems, in fact my brother in law sits in the shower for an hour and a half on Sunday mornings just because he can.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Popular here in NY as well.

Just on some places were there is NO gas....thats the issue, Like for example LONG Island, some of it has natural all the way , and some places are oil run......

But they are here


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

I have installed a few here in central IN, and have not had any complaints. I warn of all possible drawbacks upfront such as flow rate and longer wait time to get hot water at faucet


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

im in the northern part of south dakota ive installed probablly 40 rinnai's.
i put one in my house. it runs the shower head and 2 bodysprays all putting out 2.5 gpm and ive expieranced no pressure loss. in fact i have to lower the volume control on the body sprays they start stinging full bore. the incoming water temp is around 45degrees.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have found that if you properly size the tankless tight, if there is ever a pressure problem, it is usually a problem with the house pipeing.

I had 2 tub/showers off a 1/2 line, that was a pressure problem due to house pipe, but only when I ran the kitchen sink and lavs.

I just did a house with 3 bathrooms, put in the Rinnai 9.4, had a 3/4 main coming into the house. Ran 90% of fixtures, hot, no cold, no problems.

I oversize them, this is the best advice I can give, I oversize the unit just a bit, 1 size above whats recomended.

I also live in Los Angeles, the best place for tankless, my rise isn't as great as yours, my incoming is about 55 degrees.


----------

